# Switch to Bank of Scotland Ireland from PTSB?



## lexus (9 Jan 2007)

Good morning all, 

Seriously considering switching from PTSB Variable Tracker Rate of 4.35% to Bank of Scotland Ireland 2 year discounted discounted <75% LTV Variable Tracker rate, currently 3.95% (discounted for the first 2 years.

While i understand if we change lenders before 5years has lapsed we must re-imbourse BOS(I) for the solicitor charge (our solicitor is roughly 750euros) we will be saving money nontheless.

I was just wondering if anyone here has any opinions or experiences with Bank Of Scotland (Irelands) Switch and Save Mortgage?

Thanks a million


----------

